# new President



## Poindexter118 (Nov 15, 2016)

I'm wondering how our President-elect feel about Amtrak. Has anyone heard? In the past, Republicans tended to try and bury Amtrak. I hope this doesn't happen this time. :mellow:


----------



## CCC1007 (Nov 15, 2016)

Already several threads on this subject.


----------

